
Dockerized nfs server - erezh
Easily run nfs server inside docker container
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ErezHorev&#x2F;dockerized_nfs_server<p>Good for testing, playground, development ..etc.
======
alexandrerond
IMHO it's a bit overkill to use docker for such simple thing.

It adds a complexity layer and hides nfs config parameters from the user. I.e.
sync mode is assumed. These days though, I'm sure someone will find it useful
not having to read "man exports"

